# Hat Clip Eye Blinder



## dbwasps2 (Feb 5, 2008)

Does anyone know where to find one of the smaller eye blinders that clip on your hat? Not the big face shields that Lancaster sells.

Thanks


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

derek, you can make one better than you can buy, just get an id badge clip, then cut a piece of plastic like a cd holder


----------



## 3dfevr#1 (Dec 1, 2008)

Lancasters has them.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

I just went and looked and YES, I have one right here in my hand. You want it? PM your adress and I'll get it out to you.


----------

